#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Kann ein einzelner Hoden schrumpfen? Angst vor Unters. >

## Anonymisiert

Um es vorweg zu sagen: Ich habe mir bereits einen Termin bei einer Urologin geben lassen, weiß allerdings nicht, ob ich ihn nicht doch wieder absagen soll: 
Mein linker Hoden war schon immer kleiner als der rechte. Doch seit etwa sechs Monaten schrumpft er. Dessen bin ich mir absolut sicher. Er mag jetzt etwa einen Zentimeter lang und fünf mm dick sein. Der andere ist pflaumengroß.  
Zwei Gründe, warum ich zögere: 
1. Ich habe keine Beschwerden und habe zwei Wunschkinder, so dass meine entsprechenden Planungen abgeschlossen sind. Auch sonst läuft es mit meiner (tollen) Frau wunderbar. 
2. Ich habe Angst vor der Untersuchung, zumal sich bei mir schnell etwas rührt, auch wenn garantiert keine sex. Hintergedanken vorhanden sind. Eine Urologin habe ich mir bewusst ausgesucht, weil ich mich bei einer Frau irgendwie besser aufgehoben fühle. Ich habe auch eine Hausärztin, die mir dringendst empfohlen hat, mal an einer Vorsorgeuntersuchung teilzunehmen. 
Wer kann mir Rat geben? Ist es vielleicht sogar albern, sich deswegen untersuchen zu lassen?

----------


## urologiker

Die Untersuchung ist sinnvoll! Bist Du schon untersucht worden? 
Gruß, logiker

----------

